# Meth Questions.



## Karmapuff (Mar 12, 2011)

I have some my friend gave me, He traded me it for some things I didn't need and which had no value.

I have never done it before and don't really know if I should.
Is it worth trying? If you have done it what will I expect? + Any more info worth sharing.
Thanks 

btw he gave me about $30 worth which he said was three points (.3)


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 12, 2011)

it will ruin your life....period


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 12, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> it will ruin your life....period


Thanks Dr. Phil....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;v-Vw2yt-Vn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-Vw2yt-Vn8[/video]


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 12, 2011)

Dr.Phil is my father....


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 12, 2011)

actually go ahead rip it up man get wet as hell its fun get more too ull need it


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah i wouldnt touch it. But thats me, no sence in doing something highly addictive when i have less harmful things.

but yeah man oil burn that shit and rip away.! make sure to make yourself eat and drink


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 12, 2011)

I know the risk's that is why I am more 90/10 for not doing it.... 
I would rather do heroin then meth tbh.. Meth is dirty shit.

Thanks though for looking after me  i just want to know a little information about it from actually users on riu.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

dont listen to the propaganda, likely your first time you wont really notice much.

its really bad for you, thats true, but belive me you can do it alot more than once, and have no problems.


I'd just save it, use a little here and there while on molly, if you do end up doing it, do a _hot rail_. its an experince worth trying, its like a fucking magic trick.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> I know the risk's that is why I am more 90/10 for not doing it....
> I would rather do heroin then meth tbh.. Meth is dirty shit.
> 
> Thanks though for looking after me  i just want to know a little information about it from actually users on riu.


Listen to your body not your brain when it comes to thinking about taking meth!


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 12, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Thanks Dr. Phil....


Seriously man.. stay away from that shit.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> dont listen to the propaganda, likely your first time you wont really notice much.
> 
> its really bad for you, thats true, but belive me you can do it alot more than once, and have no problems.
> 
> ...


Yeah go with this if that 10% takes over.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

Snort it through a hot glass tube and blow out smoke.

[video=youtube;V9OClEl9I6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9OClEl9I6g[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

they main thing you have to tell your self, is that it is a addictive drug, any one could become addicted to it, _so just try it an move on_. 

dont come back to it. think of it like a rare candy, a little treat. if you use it while on molly it will make that roll last longer.

but again honestly your first few times you probably wouldn't even be able to tell you did any. so many of my freinds said they just couldn't feel anything, I was like yeah cause you haven't been awake for two weeks.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> they main thing you have to tell your self, is that it is a drug , any one could become addicted to it, so just try it an move on. dont come back to it. think of it like a rare candy, a little treat. if you use it while on molly it will make that roll last longer.


Thanks Darth.
What is the "high" like? Will i feel the same again after a few days.. (Will my brains chemicals like serotonin and dopamine will return back to normal?)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Thanks Darth.
> What is the "high" like? Will i feel the same again after a few days.. (Will my brains chemicals like serotonin and dopamine will return back to normal?)


yuo'll feel normal after a good nights sleep, *hardcore abuse* on the other hand could effect you for life.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

the high , isn't really a high, at least not to me, its like drinking alot of coffee, or taking some add meds, in fact some of the meds have more of a body high than meth.. with larger amounts (more than you have) the effects become more noticeable. and after not sleeping for a few days the effects mix with sleep dep, then it turns into a real drug.


could effect you stronger though... dont drive on it, just for saftey


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> the high , isn't really a high, at least not to me, its like drinking alot of coffee, or taking some add meds, in fact some of the meds have more of a body high than meth.. with larger amounts (more than you have) the effects become more noticeable. and after not sleeping for a few days the effects mix with sleep dep, then it turns into a real drug.


When I smoke more weed then I should I get really bad paranoia and sketch hard, Does it make you paranoid?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> When I smoke more weed then I should I get really bad paranoia and sketch hard, Does it make you paranoid?


yep. it can make you paranoid, but that normally comes with long term use. or binges. just start small take it slow, do a little bump, hot rail style, cause its the freaking coolest, then check it out, your eyes will dialate so no job interviews or parents


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

get ready to draw or clean, or finish your homework. your going to feel productive, most likely..


I just sat around watching tv munching on pizza, but both of those things freaked out my tweaker freinds, they were like your eating???? and relaxzing, i was like yeah just chillin


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2011)

youll get paranoid beyond belief. but u wont associate it with being paranoid every one around u will start thinking your crazy and youll think your fine. dont fuck with it. flush it for sure.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 12, 2011)

just say no its highly addictive. i had a friend addictied to the shit when the cops finally caught up to him his wife and a couple of friends for armed robbery he then hung himself in jail. think about it before you put that shit in ur body








https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/415619-hopefully-hammers-perpetual-grow.html#post5436544


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

i give meth to my gardeners and maids!!!!! do a blast clean my casa and mow my grass in like 15 min and get the fuck out!!!!!! hahahha j/k


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

nah man you'll be fine, everybody hates on meth, but its super popular for one reason, its easy to handle your shit on.. if every person who smoked it instantly freaked out, lost there teeth and jobs... no one would do it. 

not to say that doesn't happen, it just doesn't happen right away. .3 will not be the end of your life, i used to use 5g's a day minimum


every single one of my friends who used meth quit on there own, except for one, but he has the same problem with all drugs not just meth, he was just as bad on hydrocodine, and oxy's and xanex. you just cant let it become part of your life style, i'll still hit a line or two of coke when it comes around, but im not activly seeking any addictive drugs. keep your mind about you.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 12, 2011)

I know so many people that It has ruin their lives & everyone around them cause of that Shit! But thats your choice... i would listen to people that say "don't even start". I know from experience! Last thing u want to become is a tweaker dude, it starts with just one line...then another and another.Then u r smoking the shit. Then u r fucked! I can see a tweaker a mile away!!! yuck


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> nah man you'll be fine, everybody hates on meth, but its super popular for one reason, its easy to handle your shit on.. if every person who smoked it instantly freaked out, lost there teeth and jobs... no one would do it.
> 
> not to say that doesn't happen, it just doesn't happen right away. .3 will not be the end of your life, i used to use 5g's a day minimum
> 
> ...


i love you homie.
but what happens when he does let it become a part of his lifestyle?

just because you and your friends/people around you will have had more positive experiences with methamphetamine does not mean he will.
it sounds like he can get it really easily and that is not good.

im sorry. no one should be smoking this shit.
and no one should even be encouraging the use and its "safeties"


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 12, 2011)

stick to the herb man its good for ya! if ya need to get uppy get you some coke not promoting it but its a ton better and cleaner than meth....unless you get bunk shit lol


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i love you homie.
> but what happens when he does let it become a part of his lifestyle?
> 
> just because you and your friends/people around you will have had more positive experiences with methamphetamine does not mean he will.
> ...


I got it for free, cant get it easier than that. addiction starts with habitual use. thats on him. but i mean i would never pass up any life experince.

think of how many times you took meth and didn't even know it, were you instanlty addicted?

by with out knowing I mean in tabs that were meth and molly, i know most of you have tried those, did it ruin your life, i bet not.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

i get what your saying though, i dont know you that well karma, maybe you shouldn't do it. only you know.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> stick to the herb man its good for ya! if ya need to get uppy get you some coke not promoting it but its a ton better and cleaner than meth....unless you get bunk shit lol


at least with meth you can normally tell if its cut, or dirty, coke on the other hand much harder to tell.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 12, 2011)

If you wanna know what it's like to be on meth just stay awake for as long as you can. When your body is so exhausted your brain starts to not work the same. The meth doesn't really have much effect by itself but allows you to not feel tired, all the rest comes from your brain I think. Different people have different experiences on it I have seen a lot of people who pick their skin and have all these scabs. I could never understand that but it's very common. I'd stay far away from it if I was you there really isn't a lot of positives unless you are trying to shrink your penis.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried crack, twice. it was free. every body around me was like no dude dont do it, you'll ruin your life.. guess what, nothing happened, because i already knew i didn't want to be a crack head, i just wanted to try it. 


that why i say try it, but then *move on dont look back. 

but for gods sake dont get addicted to meth cause i told you its ok, lol plenty of warnings spread out in my posts heed that info to*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> If you wanna know what it's like to be on meth just stay awake for as long as you can. When your body is so exhausted your brain starts to not work the same. The meth doesn't really have much effect by itself but allows you to not feel tired, all the rest comes from your brain I think. Different people have different experiences on it I have seen a lot of people who pick their skin and have all these scabs. I could never understand that but it's very common. I'd stay far away from it if I was you there really isn't a lot of positives unless you are trying to shrink your penis.



lol most of this statement i agree with, except the shinking penis thing, My girl giggles when she read that part, and told me i must have been lucky lol

but really some adderol will give you more of a high, and is looked down upon *alot less*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I got it for free, cant get it easier than that. addiction starts with habitual use. thats on him. but i mean i would never pass up any life experince.
> 
> think of how many times you took meth and didn't even know it, were you instanlty addicted?
> 
> by with out knowing I mean in tabs that were meth and molly, i know most of you have tried those, did it ruin your life, i bet not.


its the whole act of *being aware*

its really hard to test and find legit pills.
and it just so happens that mdma CAN contain meth but still.
if you are taking an xtc pill. that user is looking for the mdma.
if he was looking for meth, he'd be hitting up a meth dealer. its that simple

ive heard a few friends enjoying the feel of it IF they for sure, in fact get meth based pills.
but yes, they never got addicted to it.
but still. they were in search for mdma.
and you know how much molly is around now? pills are slowly dying out.
AND their is mass research just released recently about mdma's negative effects being "blown up" or "exaggerated" from past research.

anywho.
karmapuff. id say find a dmt extraction online or start growing mushrooms. stay away from that shit. find some mdma if anything

and darth, i cant wait til you experience dmt... i think it'll end your exploration of experimenting with new highs. and that's a VERY good thing.


til then...

see you on the other side


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

one of the reasons i haven't tried dmt, is cause my experimenting has allmost come to complete halt, i trip maybe three times a year, use hard drugs even less, but a few things i will still get around to, some of the 2c's, mescaline (cause how could i not do mescaline...) and lastly dmt, though i may just go for the hole experince and make the trip to south america, for an aya experince. 

then i think i'll switch to HGH, lol


----------



## kevin (Mar 12, 2011)

back in the day i did plenty of meth, it took things over and i was living life in the fast lane. i would never do it again but i would never trade those days either.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

kevin said:


> back in the day i did plenty of meth, it took things over and i was living life in the fast lane. i would never do it again but i would never trade those days either.


thats exactly how i feel about it.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> I have some my friend gave me, He traded me it for some things I didn't need and which had no value.
> 
> I have never done it before and don't really know if I should.
> Is it worth trying? If you have done it what will I expect? + Any more info worth sharing.
> ...


all i can say from exp.as a ex drugy..


DO THIS open your door stand in the door way and look in.. now look around at your tv, dvd player, stereo, all your valubales..
now in siw month garenteed that stuff wont be there, and 50% chance that later you will be just a humber in your state, that is if your lucky enough to get out of that secene b4 you git into trouble..

take my advise its a very adicting drug it can make you feel all warm and cozy but DON'T DO IT, DON'T EVEN TRY IT GIVE IT BACK OR FLUSH IT..

good luck with your discussion


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

This is one of those situations where "Just say 'No'" is appropriate.

Do yourself a favor and spend a little time to learn how it is manufactured and what is in it. It's fucking poison.

Google meth mug shots and see what it does to your body.

Consider Nicole Bobeck. See what meth does to beauty.
http://www.barelyhangingon.com/category/celebrity-trash/


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> This is one of those situations where "Just say 'No'" is appropriate.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and spend a little time to learn how it is manufactured and what is in it. It's fucking poison.
> 
> ...


three chimicals away from being plastic..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

I love all you pot smokers so much. nothing makes me smile more.


----------



## Daath (Mar 12, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I love all you pot smokers so much. nothing makes me smile more.


The hate is hilarious. "You'll ruin everything!" LoL

I did meth for a while. The rush is incredible. I love almost everything about the drug. Especially the taste and smell when smoked. It's intoxicating. And guess what, I just stopped doing it one day. I didn't lose all my stuff. My teeth didn't fall out. My skin was fine.

Try it. It's just a drug. If you don't have the willpower to control your own actions, then don't.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 12, 2011)

MDPV is the new legal meth...


----------



## Daath (Mar 12, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> MDPV is the new legal meth...


I think illegalities sometimes makes things easier to quit. Oh man! You got my brain churnin!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

Daath said:


> The hate is hilarious. "You'll ruin everything!" LoL
> 
> I did meth for a while. The rush is incredible. I love almost everything about the drug. Especially the taste and smell when smoked. It's intoxicating. And guess what, I just stopped doing it one day. I didn't lose all my stuff. My teeth didn't fall out. My skin was fine.
> 
> Try it. It's just a drug. If you don't have the willpower to control your own actions, then don't.


And what is tragic is defending a substance which actually rises to the level of danger Nancy Reagan warned us about.

Cannabis is not a gateway drug.

But cannabis users defending meth and making excuses for it sure gives the impression that it is.

Nice work. 

You want to attempt to shame me for opposing meth use by branding me a 'hater?' 

You go right ahead.


----------



## Daath (Mar 12, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> And what is tragic is defending a substance which actually rises to the level of danger Nancy Reagan warned us about.
> 
> Cannabis is not a gateway drug.
> 
> ...


No, you're entitled to your own opinion. Some people can't handle the drug and take it WAY too far. It ends up ruining their life. I _didn't_ take it too far. If you feel you can control yourself, then by all means give it a try, if you're interested. If you're easily addicted, then don't even consider it. It is highly addictive, because it feels awesome. But if you're level enough to weigh the pros and cons you shouldn't have any problem moderating your use.

Anyway... I'm not trying to force it on anyone. If things were never tried at least once, then boundaries would not be found. Find your own.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 12, 2011)

i had my fun with that stuff but never again it just seems pointless at one point once you reached it i have done it many many times and i don't feel like i need to do it again it not addictive ..... only if you have an addictive personality .......


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 13, 2011)

I did meth for a few moths. id smoke it in a fish bowl. Id do one good hit and my skin and scalp would feel like its crawling and id end up ripping my shirt off in a matter of 20 seconds. If you suffer from anxiety or panic attacks id highly recomend you not do it as it can cause a heart attack easily with those ailments. Expect to be running 100 miles an hour and not being able to sit down for a while hahahahaha!


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 13, 2011)

This is how I see things like meth,coke,and opiates if your a person that has a addictive personality I would say pass on it. If your able to do it once and leave it alone for a while do it then. Like darth says you wont get addicted off of one time and off of that little amount. Just be ready to enjoy the ride without getting to deep with it. Just remember it's your life man your going to die so why not have fun once if your able to control yourself.


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

i say give it a go.... i used 'Ice' in ozland we call it for years, love the rush through my (arm...oops) head! also the chem breath ya get from the initial rush!! and the tingles around the skull, i love to tweak and as Daath said one day i just said thats enough and moved on, i love a hit every now and then, but thats it.... i love my mary-jane too much to jeopardise myself into getting fully blown addicted to synthetics that can AND WILL mess your life up,

how big are ya balls, and its all mind over matter!


----------



## Rodart Cockburn (Mar 13, 2011)

The horror stories are only true to the person it happens too. There are millions of functioning and benign junkies out there, as Sluggo says it "Master your high, try not to abuse it, stay away from me if your lifes getting stupid and please stop pretending it makes better music." And a quote from Lily Tomlin - "Reality is for people who can't deal with drugs."

I recently got a source for some meth. 120Eu per gram, is that a good price? I live in Canada, its domestic just listed in Eu.

In anycase I probably want to try AMP first. Just the overly good things I hear about it. Meth is neurotoxic, but has been shown to be neuroprotective in the brains of stroke victims. Just like anything, the poison is in the dosage.

Peace


----------



## dankillerbs (Mar 13, 2011)

When you smoke that shit you open a door that can never be closed again, that's why I never have and never will try it. Once a tweaker, always tweaked.


----------



## `Dave (Mar 13, 2011)

Tried it twice, snorted it though felt like MDMA tbh no interest in doing it again even though I have the chance


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay men and children, I smoked .3 last night for the first time.
I will never smoke this shit again..... Yeah the body high was incredible but I became like a retarded sketching monkey... and it never went away for 10 hours.

This stuff fucks with my head more then any drug I have ever done, It changes the very person I thought I was... into a stranger... an alien.
The first few hours where fun, I went and played pool with a few friends (We all smoked about a point). We were all having a fantastic time, We went back out to smoke the last of our points.
Once i finished inhaling the last of it, I felt stranger then I did before. It's a feeling i never want to experience again. 

Im done with meth.... I just woke up after sleeping 6 hours and I still feel really weird and out of it.
If you are going to do meth.... I suggest you take small amounts and get whats right for you.


----------



## Daath (Mar 13, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Okay men and children, I smoked .3 last night for the first time.
> I will never smoke this shit again..... Yeah the body high was incredible but I became like a retarded sketching monkey... and it never went away for 10 hours.
> 
> This stuff fucks with my head more then any drug I have ever done, It changes the very person I thought I was... into a stranger... an alien.
> ...


And now you know. I never really got scetched from it. Always seemed to love every minute. That's one of the reasons I didn't continue with it. Also it definitely starts to change the way you think without you even realizing it. You think your logic is sound, but once you sober up for a while you realize how deluded your thoughts actually become. It's definitely one of those try it and then forget it kinda things.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly Daath! It deluded my thoughts.
I couldn't go into deep thoughts and I'm still trying to get back to that person I was before doing meth.

I feel more confused and not myself.... I think that was one of the main reasons i sketched so much. I didn't think I would return to my normal self again.. which scared the shit out of me.
Will I feel %100 again? Or did I just sell a piece of myself to meth?


----------



## Daath (Mar 13, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Exactly Daath! It deluded my thoughts.
> I couldn't go into deep thoughts and I'm still trying to get back to that person I was before doing meth.
> 
> I feel more confused and not myself.... I think that was one of the main reasons i sketched so much. I didn't think I would return to my normal self again.. which scared the shit out of me.
> Will I feel %100 again? Or did I just sell a piece of myself to meth?


No, you'll be fine. Just give it a day or so. It probably took me a bit longer because I did it for a while. But I don't think it took me too long before I notice my previous delusions. Just puff some ganj or something to mellow out a bit. No worries mate, you'll be good.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

you need more sleep. go back to bed buddy, you'll be fine.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> you need more sleep. go back to bed buddy, you'll be fine.


Yeah sleep would be a wise choice right now 

I have .4 left....I dunno what i will do with it >.<


----------



## Daath (Mar 13, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Yeah sleep would be a wise choice right now
> 
> I have .4 left....I dunno what i will do with it >.<


Burn it.  Just kidding. I wouldn't give it away or sell it. You don't know how other people will take it. Just flush it since you don't like it. Not sense in keeping it around.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah probably best to chunk it before you do start to like it lol, I may be getting some Ethylphenidate soon, its not meth, but it will help me focus my energy towards writing, and keep me alert, and on the ball.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> yeah probably best to chunk it before you do start to like it lol, I may be getting some Ethylphenidate soon, its not meth, but it will help me focus my energy towards writing, and keep me alert, and on the ball.


Is it less straining on your health?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

than meth, absolutely, I belive in its pure form its safer than ritalin even... but dont hold me to that..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylphenidate

you can make it, in your body by taking ritalin and drinking booze, but thats not safe (duh), im getting it in pure form


----------



## Tenner (Mar 13, 2011)

Why would you try methamphetamine once? Are you looking for an experience, psychedelics are the way to go!! 

If you want to focus try and meditate.

Meth is one of those drugs I wish it never existed. 

I`m sure that shit just opened a nice door to stimulants for you  Plus someone who tried methamphetamine and didn`t get addicted will think they can try other hard drugs and not get addicted. As a consequance you will get used to stronger highs if your not carefull. 

Its a pain in the ass that you got given it. If I was in your place I would propably smoke the rest. But dude take advice from my place, trade it for some fucking bud!


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Why would you try methamphetamine once? Are you looking for an experience, psychedelics are the way to go!!
> 
> If you want to focus try and meditate.
> 
> ...


I've done almost all opiates... and have yet to get addicted.
I used to smoke cigs for less then a year.. quit that nasty habit the moment I started.

Now meth... I could never see myself getting addicted to, Im still recovering from smoking a .3. 
I feel like shit, I have a massive headache, I litterally feel like meth has some how lowered my IQ permanently... but i doubt it because I'm slowly regaining myself.

Anyone that does meth long term... You pretty much give a your wholeself to meth, once the permanent damage is done theres no going back... 
and this is why I'm never doing meth again.

The people I did it with last night where such fucking tweakers, I couldn't understand what they where saying half the time because they would ramble and not make a lick of sense..
I reflected on that the whole night.

Conclusion meth is such a shitty drug, yes the high is amazing but you can literally feel this drug take over you from first use.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

The fact that you felt it so strongly suprises me, but I was on ritalin for years as a child, so i guess i have a tolerance to that feeling basically built right in.


----------



## kevin (Mar 13, 2011)

hey karmapuff, what helps the meth hangover the best for me was multi vitimans and plenty of liquids, orange juice was my choice. i've seen some guys burn out bad from it but i have a hand full of friends that still chip here and there, especialy right before a long ride. just be careful with it. sleep is a good thing.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 13, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> The fact that you felt it so strongly suprises me, but I was on ritalin for years as a child, so i guess i have a tolerance to that feeling basically built right in.


I smoked .3 which was way to much the guy said.
He says he smokes it every other day and .2 fucked him up that night.

Wish I never smoked the other .2  Would have had a better time... I guess moderation is key.

^kevin

I have gotten a total of 9 hours of sleep today, 
fluids defiantly help! I am starting to gain an apatite which is good.

Thanks


----------



## tricka (Mar 13, 2011)

fuck i used to shoot .5 at a time......



ever thrown a ping pong ball into an empty fish bowl....hahahahah!


----------



## georgiagrower (Mar 14, 2011)

Meth is a nasty ass drug. I will never do that stuff again. Weed is a much better thing than that stuff.


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 14, 2011)

"Hey lets go bump the rest of our points" 
Me: sure! *9 hits later* 
Wow i feel incredible! 
"I got some weed if you wanna smoke up*
Me: Hell yeah I could go for a blaze
*Lights up, 5 hits later*
My thoughts after the weed:
Holy shit! the room is spinning...
Why do i feel this empty? WTF is this drug.. meth wow it makes me feel distant from myself.. from reality.
I hope this shit doesn't permafry me! I hate this feeling! its not normal.. fuck the weed is triggering paranoia, Fuck everything is making me sketch!

*Okay go to the bathroom and pee, don't think about it to much...* I start to pee, I hear something behind me.. without thinking I turn around still pissing*
Holy shit! What have i become... *runs out of apartment without notifying anyone, I start running down the street. This girl that smoked with me followed me* Logan! Are you okay?
No im not fucking okay im not! I don't know what i am!
Calm down everything will be fine, Its the weed that triggered this. You will be fine i promise.
come have a cig with me and lets talk.
me: okay. sorry for being so sketchy *as i look around the area while lighting a cig up*

Np man it happens to the best of us. You just got to realize everything will be fine.
Me: do you think everyone likes me? I don't think they do.. I think they think Im weird.

Her: stop over thinking about stuff just enjoy it.. now lets go back inside.
Me: thanks Kendall you helped me alot.
Even after that i still sketched... I was just more to myself.

but yeah i thought i would share that with you guys !


----------



## cocobitzz (Mar 14, 2011)

I have dabbled in the realm of Uppers, far more than I wish I could say I have.

Did I like it? Fuck no.

Do I suggest doing any of it? Fuck no.

The worst I will do is really clean mdma/mda, depending on the occasion.

Meth is gross as fuck dude, it tastes gross, you get hella sick for awhile, and you are more excited to do nothing than you could ever imagine.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Mar 14, 2011)

it simply comes down to the individual. i know ppl who hate meth, love it, feel nothing from it etc. i personally have tried it multiple times, i find it a bouncy happy high but thats my personallity to begin with, unstable, depressed or highly emotional people get destroyed by it. if you are of strong character and handle your shit, give it a whirl, dont eat it and if its cut hard or dirty stay away at all costs.
3 quality points could keep you going for days man, take it slow and dont fall for wanting to buy more, thats the biggest warning i bring about meth, stay at home, only keep small amounts of cash at hand, eat FIRST and if you know a young philly who dabbles on your level your probably in for a loooooong night and a limp tomorrow! 
you have been warned... 

*all advice and warnings are purely fictional, i have never taken meth nor have any experience with its effects... i just thought i was on meth after these really good trips one time.. or was it meth and i was tripping?


----------



## Derple (Mar 14, 2011)

meth is fucked man, stay away from that shit and have some shrooms or weed or something


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 14, 2011)

hey guys, meth does permanent brain damage, no need to try even once


----------



## tricka (Mar 14, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


> hey guys, meth does permanent brain damage, no need to try even once


thanks dad


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 14, 2011)

tricka said:


> thanks dad


 you should try Jenkem heard its da bomb
http://theworldisinsane.com/jenkem-aka-inhaling-shit-for-hallucinations-and-laughs-finally-hits-the-states/

View attachment 1492903


----------



## tricka (Mar 14, 2011)

you heard wrong my friend, that shit is naaaasty lol
i was just razzing you up, as you said it so bluntly...chill back and


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 14, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


> hey guys, meth does permanent brain damage, no need to try even once


Long-term use causes brain damage... 
I'm back to normal now, I'm completely fine after one use.

I felt really sloppy on it though... and the burn out last's 2 days which is fucking horrible but I'm back to my normal self.
The risk's out way the high... and that is why I'm never touching it ever again.

The high felt like the dopamine release from a cigarette but magnified a million times... 
You can get really angry on it quicker but your mind remains completely pleased with itself.

I tweaked on this cashier for no reason at all, Minutes after I'm like wtf was that o_o


----------



## Tenner (Mar 14, 2011)

Karmapuff, I should propably be thanking you for trying it and posting as I might of tried it one day of my life. Fuck that dude lets all stay away from that shit. 

I read a discussion about Jenkem users laughing at potheads and talking about their product being %100 natural and better than weed. Dude what the fuck, can anything be better than weed (without trading your life)


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 14, 2011)

tricka said:


> i say give it a go.... i used 'Ice' in ozland we call it for years, love the rush through my (arm...oops) head! also the chem breath ya get from the initial rush!! and the tingles around the skull, i love to tweak and as Daath said one day i just said thats enough and moved on, i love a hit every now and then, but thats it.... i love my mary-jane too much to jeopardise myself into getting fully blown addicted to synthetics that can AND WILL mess your life up,
> 
> how big are ya balls, and its all mind over matter!


HAHA TWEAKER!!!! we used to rob tweakers all the time sell them bunk household chemicals HAHA I love fucking with piece of shit tweakers they were fun to beat up and lay in the middle of a busy highway HAHA


----------



## Tenner (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> HAHA TWEAKER!!!! we used to rob tweakers all the time sell them bunk household chemicals HAHA I love fucking with piece of shit tweakers they were fun to beat up and lay in the middle of a busy highway HAHA


What a world out there eh?


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 14, 2011)

read the website RIU marijuana growing. we dont need tweekers who are prolly at their local library using the free internet asking us about meth! im sorry but ive had CLOSE friends die from that shit I had a girlfriend RUIN her life with that shit it was all around me at one time yes I have tried it and uck that hit didnt like it prolly cuz im a normally energetic person so that just made me "tweak" so if you wanna go and do it go ahead just dont flaunt it around me cuz I will take yo shit and sell it!


----------



## Daath (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> read the website RIU marijuana growing. we dont need tweekers who are prolly at their local library using the free internet asking us about meth! im sorry but ive had CLOSE friends die from that shit I had a girlfriend RUIN her life with that shit it was all around me at one time yes I have tried it and uck that hit didnt like it prolly cuz im a normally energetic person so that just made me "tweak" so if you wanna go and do it go ahead just dont flaunt it around me cuz I will take yo shit and sell it!


Thereby redistributing something you hate? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 14, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> I have some my friend gave me, He traded me it for some things I didn't need and which had no value.
> 
> I have never done it before and don't really know if I should.
> Is it worth trying? If you have done it what will I expect? + Any more info worth sharing.
> ...


just bump a line of ajax, you're better off with that.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 14, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> HAHA TWEAKER!!!! we used to rob tweakers all the time sell them bunk household chemicals HAHA I love fucking with piece of shit tweakers they were fun to beat up and lay in the middle of a busy highway HAHA


LOL ... Your are a worst scum bag than a Tweaker then .... I will remember this entry.
Remember friend ... _*KARMA is a bitch *_!
And I just sent you a truck load of the BAD kind !


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm simply relieved the OP came through in one piece. 

He was curious, he tried it, and disliked it.

It's not something I would have tried, but I will not criticize the OP for acting on his curiosity.

That he learned something from the experience is a positive result.


----------



## Tenner (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol my mom was telling me about her younger days when she would fail a driving test and go fuck it, pull the car over and snort a line of coke right there out the glovebox lol I`m still a nazi of not taking hard drugs as its a guarranteed way of not becoming addicted to some heavy shit. But what I would say is that my mom would tell me about cocaine, opium and lsd no problem but when it came to meth, crack and heroin there were warnings attached to every sentence. My mom lost her teeth (now replaced) and got the depressed cheeks from the drugs (not replaced) she used to take. I tried cocaine once and it didn`t really do anything for me apart from a numb nose which is better.

I`m sure I`d want things like that at university for a good night out if I tried them. A good night is a good night and the definition of a good night would change dramatically if I was to take some hard drugs. 

Both parents and my brother love to smoke cannabis. Its a part of me and can remain as such causing no harm. 

Seriously, reading this topic makes me doubt wanting to try MDMA...


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 14, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Lol my mom was telling me about her younger days when she would fail a driving test and go fuck it, pull the car over and snort a line of coke right there out the glovebox lol I`m still a nazi of not taking hard drugs as its a guarranteed way of not becoming addicted to some heavy shit. But what I would say is that my mom would tell me about cocaine, opium and lsd no problem but when it came to meth, crack and heroin there were warnings attached to every sentence. My mom lost her teeth (now replaced) and got the depressed cheeks from the drugs (not replaced) she used to take. I tried cocaine once and it didn`t really do anything for me apart from a numb nose which is better.
> 
> I`m sure I`d want things like that at university for a good night out if I tried them. A good night is a good night and the definition of a good night would change dramatically if I was to take some hard drugs.
> 
> ...


You will be fine! I have done MDMA countless of times 
Just drink plenty of water and smoke a joint.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah mdma is meths younger hotter half sister, who hasn't gotten aids yet. totally worth banging a few times.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Yeah mdma is meths younger hotter half sister, who hasn't gotten aids yet. totally worth banging a few times.


Can I even reply to this. It has everythign I want to say in a nutshell 

Meth I've tried, its good, the dopamine isn't something to fuck with.... it excites like a motherfucker... but MDMA is its tamer brother who know's better when to stop as Da3thdevil bluntly put


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 14, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Can I even reply to this. It has everythign I want to say in a nutshell
> 
> Meth I've tried, its good, the dopamine isn't something to fuck with.... it excites like a motherfucker... but MDMA is its tamer brother who know's better when to stop as Da3thdevil bluntly put


OOOOOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHH...  So thats how the cookie crumbled... Hm was always wondering what that meant


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Meth was my 19 year old fantasy...... the spark in which I inhaled for a deep cause. It had me rambling and high like the most American flown kite. Pookie me so more was my modo... oh don't bring back those memories. But trust me i'm long past it. Its old. And dormant. Self discipline is my virture in anything I do


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 15, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Long-term use causes brain damage...
> I'm back to normal now, I'm completely fine after one use.
> 
> I felt really sloppy on it though... and the burn out last's 2 days which is fucking horrible but I'm back to my normal self.
> ...



try to do some research and you will see


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 15, 2011)

squarepush3r said:


> try to do some research and you will see


I have... It's called people who have actually done meth.

You fry your brain if you over do any drug but with meth its way more quicker... I felt sick for 3 days. 
I'm back


----------



## Tenner (Mar 15, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> You will be fine! I have done MDMA countless of times
> Just drink plenty of water and smoke a joint.


I guess I will do then, and you don`t have to remind me about smoking a joint  I really don`t like the body language and facial expressions of MDMA, it feels kinda low for me to walk around twitching and jaw grinding.... Just the fact that if I was a stranger looking at myself tripping on MDMA I would say what a fucking junkie... My mom would be proud of me for taking LSD but not MDMA hahaha

Question: Say if I was to buy a gram of crystal MDMA what should I expect? I know I will not even know if its cut with someting or if its simply impure but just tell me what you would expect from it on average. 40£ / 1 gram mdma crystals, preferred method of ingestion? how many doses? What amound is a mild dose and what is an extreme and what are the effect of it on my physical apperance and state of mind? Duration of dose and comedown info would be appreciated too. I`m a 70kg dude if that helps lol 

Thanks guys


----------



## `Dave (Mar 15, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I guess I will do then, and you don`t have to remind me about smoking a joint  I really don`t like the body language and facial expressions of MDMA, it feels kinda low for me to walk around twitching and jaw grinding.... Just the fact that if I was a stranger looking at myself tripping on MDMA I would say what a fucking junkie... My mom would be proud of me for taking LSD but not MDMA hahaha
> 
> Question: Say if I was to buy a gram of crystal MDMA what should I expect? I know I will not even know if its cut with someting or if its simply impure but just tell me what you would expect from it on average. 40£ / 1 gram mdma crystals, preferred method of ingestion? how many doses? What amound is a mild dose and what is an extreme and what are the effect of it on my physical apperance and state of mind? Duration of dose and comedown info would be appreciated too. I`m a 70kg dude if that helps lol
> 
> Thanks guys


if you had a gram probs wouldent need to take it all put like 100mgs in a drink see how u feel and then go from their  either have a phatty bomb or a lil bit more


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 15, 2011)

Meth is a road to ruin.
Stay away from it!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 15, 2011)

i can get a gram of it for like 120$


----------



## Tenner (Mar 15, 2011)

`Dave said:


> if you had a gram probs wouldent need to take it all put like 100mgs in a drink see how u feel and then go from their  either have a phatty bomb or a lil bit more


 lol I did figure that bit out already. I`m asking what will happen afterwards


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> i can get a gram of it for like 120$


Good for you. How's the quality? Is it real shardy... see through... not little broken down particles. How's the drip? Oh the questions stream in like a flock of horny drunk sailor men


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Snort it through a hot glass tube and blow out smoke.
> 
> [video=youtube;V9OClEl9I6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9OClEl9I6g[/video]


Hot rails are insane. Seen some white chick get fed up with the pookie so she grabbed the glass in frustration and broke it against a curb... then proceeded to heat the tube... stick it up her nose like a rubber hose and smoke away.... a Dragon's Flame appeared from here astonish lips and WOW that's a rush. I sat back and witness her walk back and fourth and say funny nothings for a good 20 minutes. Powerful shit! But stories that are crazy enough to evoke many great spun movies


----------



## SmokeyRx7 (Mar 16, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> I have some my friend gave me, He traded me it for some things I didn't need and which had no value.
> 
> I have never done it before and don't really know if I should.
> Is it worth trying? If you have done it what will I expect? + Any more info worth sharing.
> ...


No No and No


----------



## Tenner (Mar 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hot rails are insane. Seen some white chick get fed up with the pookie so she grabbed the glass in frustration and broke it against a curb... then proceeded to heat the tube... stick it up her nose like a rubber hose and smoke away.... a Dragon's Flame appeared from here astonish lips and WOW that's a rush. I sat back and witness her walk back and fourth and say funny nothings for a good 20 minutes. Powerful shit! But stories that are crazy enough to evoke many great spun movies


Woow no shit! Does that burn, hurt/require getting used to? lol


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

I did meth once you'll be fin I haven't done it since you don't get that fucked up or at least I didn't I felt like if I took a mlot of vyvance and your skin gets REALLY sensative and you get paranoid beyond belief. Yo'll also realise your pupils will be bigger than you have ever seen them. Anyone who says you can't even try it once obviously ca't handle drugs or doesn't know what they are talking anbout. You'll be good tell us how it went  Justkeep it at one time or a very rare occasion.


----------



## Tenner (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I did meth once you'll be fin I haven't done it since you don't get that fucked up or at least I didn't I felt like if I took a mlot of vyvance and your skin gets REALLY sensative and you get paranoid beyond belief. Yo'll also realise your pupils will be bigger than you have ever seen them. Anyone who says you can't even try it once obviously ca't handle drugs or doesn't know what they are talking anbout. You'll be good tell us how it went  Justkeep it at one time or a very rare occasion.


Well, looking at Meth and taking into account effects / addiction potential / health hazards its not even worth trying once. MDMA on the other hand....


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> *Well, looking at Meth and taking into account effects / addiction potential / health hazards its not even worth trying once. MDMA on the other hand....*


Really the only point in trying that stuff is to say you have done it, but there are of course many other more useful drugs. Like MDMA  Thats a fun one with not near as many negative side effects if you haven't tried it yet your missin out I'd go find some lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Woow no shit! Does that burn, hurt/require getting used to? lol


Have no idea it burns. But come on, it has to sting like any foreign particle going up your nose. But the experience is rushy..... it'll truly beat MDMA anyday. But if you want to suffer from addiction and irrersvisble effects be my almighty guest


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Really the only point in trying that stuff is to say you have done it, but there are of course many other more useful drugs. Like MDMA  Thats a fun one with not near as many negative side effects if you haven't tried it yet your missin out I'd go find some lol


That's one way good way to look at it. BUt I think your logic is off. I dont' wake up one day and make a list of drugs I want to do. It just comes with the territory of being introduced to it. Hell, if marijuana was there but meth wasn't mostly likely you'll be smokin' a reefer


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Have no idea it burns. But come on, it has to sting like any foreign particle going up your nose. But the experience is rushy..... it'll truly beat MDMA anyday. But if you want to suffer from addiction and irrersvisble effects be my almighty guest


Snorting meth burns really bad, I remember someone telling me they railed a line and got a bloody nose along with a sharp burning pain.


----------



## smokebros (Mar 16, 2011)

fuck meth wtf!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

i personally never cared for doing lines of meth.. to me it always just felt like i had drank a big cup of coffee.. like i would get the up from it, but it doesn't have the high associated with say coke.. coke gets me sped up at times too, but i always felt like i was on top of the world doing coke, and with meth, i just never got that feeling like my dick was 1 foot long and i was gonna bang anything that walked by.. 
the good news is that i've always heard that you can in fact get it on for hours on meth, and trying to do so on coke is well, a big joke..
i've never tried to smoke meth or do those hot rails like ndangered was showing nor booting it, but for me just doing lines or bumps of it, just never did much for me..


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> *That's one way good way to look at it. BUt I think your logic is off. I dont' wake up one day and make a list of drugs I want to do. It just comes with the territory of being introduced to it. Hell, if marijuana was there but meth wasn't mostly likely you'll be smokin' a reefer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I'm sure you had that list at one point don't lie  but hell yeah! haha


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

iving heroin beats coke/meth anyday...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> iving heroin beats coke/meth anyday...


 well no poo, but this thread wasn't about horse, it was about meth, lol..


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well no poo, but this thread wasn't about horse, it was about meth, lol..


Wasnt about coke either


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

Yummy heroin  The only hard drug I can really understand the point in using other than I guess morphine which is pretty much the same. Coke I could understand, but most people stay away from it and keep it easier to control... Meth I could never understand abusing that was miserable


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Wasnt about coke either


 well, touchee time, lol.. good point, lol..


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 16, 2011)

I had sex for 8 hours once on meth. Of course with the usual smoke break. Probably the best ever kinky shit, watching porn with my ex chick doing everything we saw.

I didnt recoginize my dick the next day. LOL and she couldn't walk. I laugh at the person who said something about it makes your penis small. LOL. 

You do some freaky shit on it and your orgasim is outta this world. I've almost blackout many times. But i was also up for 9 straight days.
Coming from someone who was addicted for 3 yrs i would not suggest it to anyone. 

You thought Cocaine was a hellava drug, just wait.. and DON'T DO A HOTRAIL for first time users,, you will be in euphoria. One time i was shrooming so hard and blew out the biggest hotrail ever and i swear i was lost in the smoke for 20min.

I still have dreams about blowing out hotrails. Stay away from it.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Irollfatties said:


> I had sex for 8 hours once on meth. Of course with the usual smoke break. Probably the best ever kinky shit, watching porn with my ex chick doing everything we saw.
> 
> I didnt recoginize my dick the next day. LOL and she couldn't walk. I laugh at the person who said something about it makes your penis small. LOL.
> 
> ...


Is this post to compensate hm...  was there really a need to pouint out that you fuck for hours when we all know this?


----------



## krok (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel really sorry for you Americans, are there no amphetamines over there? (Meth = shitty speed, not pure at all, and gives you a LOT more sideeffects). Speed (amphetamine) is much more fun, much more safe, and was even used for decades by the military (not only pilots).

YOU AS POT SMOKERS should know a lot of drug-info out there is propaganda. So is it with hard drugs too. There is no drug I am aware of that makes you immediately physically addicted (yes, I'v tried Heroin).

That said, if you are unsure - don't do it. If you find yourself smoking weed from morning to evening every day - even if you think you need a break, then you know you have an addictive personality. Stay away.


edit: Oh, and did you know crack is simply "dilluted" cocaine? That's why it's cheap.


----------



## Tenner (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Yummy heroin  The only hard drug I can really understand the point in using other than I guess morphine which is pretty much the same. Coke I could understand, but most people stay away from it and keep it easier to control... Meth I could never understand abusing that was miserable


Yeh heroins propably the best hard drug to get addicted to. Gonna never try that shit lol


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

krok said:


> (Meth = shitty speed,[ /QUOTE]
> 
> Did you mean Speed = shitty Meth?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Yeh heroins propably the best hard drug to get addicted to. Gonna never try that shit lol


 i would never say that, and trust me, been there, done that, but there is no good drug to be addicted to.. being addicted to anything is not fun, its more of a job, or a labor of love or hate, whichever.. but fuck man, i'd not wish heroin addiction on me worst enemy..


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i would never say that, and trust me, been there, done that, but there is no good drug to be addicted to.. being addicted to anything is not fun, its more of a job, or a labor of love or hate, whichever.. but fuck man, i'd not wish heroin addiction on me worst enemy..


I agree! The drugs dont work you, You work the drugs...


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

Smoking pot everyday does not show you have an addictive personality because its not addictive. You can have a mental addiction as well as anyone else to marijuana it doesn't mean jack shit. With anything else that really is physically accictive you don't get addicted the first time, that just depends on how much you like the drug and if you believe its worth being addicted to. Most addicts don't stop because they don't see the reason in stopping and need to find a reason to quit before they actually do so. If you don't like what the drug is doing you would just quit.. Nobody hates smoking weed lol how could you not do it everyday it makes life so much better


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Most addicts don't stop because they don't see the reason in stopping and need to find a reason to quit before they actually do so.


Kind of contradicting... so your claiming its the drug forming the bad habbits but right in that sentence you say people dont see any reason to quit using the drug... seems to me its the persons fault for the habbit


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Smoking pot everyday does not show you have an addictive personality because its not addictive. You can have a mental addiction as well as anyone else to marijuana it doesn't mean jack shit. With anything else that really is physically accictive you don't get addicted the first time, that just depends on how much you like the drug and if you believe its worth being addicted to. Most addicts don't stop because they don't see the reason in stopping and need to find a reason to quit before they actually do so. If you don't like what the drug is doing you would just quit.. Nobody hates smoking weed lol how could you not do it everyday it makes life so much better


 man, once again i would hate to disagree with you.. its not like i was enjoying getting locked up and selling everything that i owned and you owned to get a bag of dope, its just that the physical addiction was that hard to beat.. i would do anything to stop the pains from withdrawals, not just because i liked how the drug made me feel, but i'd say more so because i didn't like the way i felt without the drug.. trying to kick dope makes dying seem like a good option at times..
but i do agree with what you had to say about weed not being addictive.. i've been smoking for 20 years and can stop whenever i want to, lol.. no, but honestly, i truly believe that you can't be physically addicted to weed whatsover..


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> * Kind of contradicting... so your claiming its the drug forming the bad habbits but right in that sentence you say people dont see any reason to quit using the drug... seems to me its the persons fault for the habbit *


What I'm saying is the person will only become addicted if they like it that way and see it worth the sacrifice, who couldn't stop an addiction if they woke up hating themself and didn't even like the high anyways? I think anyone can see the overweight in go9ing through a few days of withdrawl rather than being constantly addicted to something you hate being miserable all day every day


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> What I'm saying is the person will only become addicted if they like it that way and see it worth the sacrifice, who couldn't stop an addiction if they woke up hating themself and didn't even like the high anyways? I think anyone can see the overweight in go9ing through a few days of withdrawl rather than being constantly addicted to something you hate being miserable all day every day


Ask yourself who met who first. The drug of the person


----------



## Michael Phelps (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry didnt read this whole thread... But in my opinion yeah you probably wont get hooked the first time, but in some instance's Pandora's box is better left untouched.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> man, once again i would hate to disagree with you.. its not like i was enjoying getting locked up and selling everything that i owned and you owned to get a bag of dope, its just that the physical addiction was that hard to beat.. i would do anything to stop the pains from withdrawals, not just because i liked how the drug made me feel, but i'd say more so because i didn't like the way i felt without the drug.. trying to kick dope makes dying seem like a good option at times..
> but i do agree with what you had to say about weed not being addictive.. i've been smoking for 20 years and can stop whenever i want to, lol.. no, but honestly, i truly believe that you can't be physically addicted to weed whatsover..


 You make good sense, but like I said a second ago wouldn't it be far easier going through a few days of withdrawl then feeling terrible and on the virge of overdose or arrest just to become high and waste your money on a dirty unclear powder that people suck dicks for? lol Not meaning to word this all so harsh sorry for the mean stuff


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

It has a lot to do with availability too, like I was terribly addicted to benzos for a good week, valium to be specific  And if I didn't have it I would freak and have these terrible muscle aches. But soon my prescription expired and I couldn't buy anymore because I was so poor at the time I figured it wasn't worth doing anymore, but I sacrificed the days where I felt like absolute shit and stopped taking it all together. Took a few days. I don't think I was too addicted to those nasty things to begin with but the withdrawl was terrible


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah fuck that meths fucking lame and if you do it your a pathetic deadbeat piece of shit loser, fuck that shit smoke some pot do some shrooms take a couple hits of acid fuck it even roll tits on some molly but meth that's just dumb.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> *Yeah fuck that meths fucking lame and if you do it your a pathetic deadbeat piece of shit loser, fuck that shit smoke some pot do some shrooms take a couple hits of acid fuck it even roll tits on some molly but meth that's just dumb.*


meth/amphetamine
One of them is better than the other lol if you really want speed just go for the amphetamines its a much happier euphoric feeling where as meth is worthless and shouldn't be taken.. Besides the sound that you hear when the cystals are crackling in the pipe is just bone chilling and gross.. And the taste.. The smoke just looks evil.. Like I said if you want hard and fun get some heroin or morphine. Hell cokes fun too just be careful with those


----------



## Daath (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> meth/amphetamine
> One of them is better than the other lol if you really want speed just go for the amphetamines its a much happier euphoric feeling where as meth is worthless and shouldn't be taken.. Besides the sound that you hear when the cystals are crackling in the pipe is just bone chilling and gross.. And the taste.. The smoke just looks evil.. Like I said if you want hard and fun get some heroin or morphine. Hell cokes fun too just be careful with those


??? Crackling crystals? What are you smoking?


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

the pops I guess is what the noise would be called? What are you smoking if you don't hear the stuff crack and pop when it gets heated up? lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> the pops I guess is what the noise would be called? What are you smoking if you don't hear the stuff crack and pop when it gets heated up? lol


 yah, i've admitedly never smoked meth, but for some odd reason i had always thought that it did the same thing, lol..


----------



## Daath (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> the pops I guess is what the noise would be called? What are you smoking if you don't hear the stuff crack and pop when it gets heated up? lol


Well it has been a long time since I have smoked any, but I don't remember any noises emitting from my pipe. Just a smooth melt, and the taste of heaven.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I've just seen people smoke it I never have, but I do remember the pipe crackling. Maybe the liquid after the melting was just bubbling? That could've been what the noise was lol sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Daath (Mar 16, 2011)

Doesn't matter. I'm just curious if the quality of the substance has anything to do with that phenomenon, as I've never been witness.


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 16, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> meth/amphetamine
> One of them is better than the other lol if you really want speed just go for the amphetamines its a much happier euphoric feeling where as meth is worthless and shouldn't be taken.. Besides the sound that you hear when the cystals are crackling in the pipe is just bone chilling and gross.. And the taste.. The smoke just looks evil.. Like I said if you want hard and fun get some heroin or morphine. Hell cokes fun too just be careful with those


Or you could just not do dumb drugs that have the potential to ruin your life and every one that's close to you, why even take the chance to get fucked up? Sell that method and buy some weed its natural and has medicinal values. Just think of what's in that shit you should just go mix everything under your kitchen cabinet and some sudafed together cook it up and put it in the good old method pipe.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 16, 2011)

> * Doesn't matter. I'm just curious if the quality of the substance has anything to do with that phenomenon, as I've never been witness. *​


It might have, the meth made is so impure anyways there is no telling



> *Or you could just not do dumb drugs that have the potential to ruin your life and every one that's close to you, why even take the chance to get fucked up? Sell that method and buy some weed its natural and has medicinal values. Just think of what's in that shit you should just go mix everything under your kitchen cabinet and some sudafed together cook it up and put it in the good old method pipe. *


Amphetamine won't ruin your life dude meth will. Sure it has potential too, but its easier to control, and most people use it in moderation anyways. I used to have to take it every day for ADD because its in vyvance. I loved those things great speed and pretty pure and healthier than meth. I'm just saying if you like speed that is more of the way to go


----------



## krok (Mar 17, 2011)

timeismoney said:


> Did you mean Speed = shitty Meth?


No.
Meth will show up differently in urine-tests. Meth is a different drug, it's less healthy also compared to amphetamine.
Amphetamine = Amphetamine.
Meth = d-N-methylamphetamine.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

All this meth talk is making my fingers bleed and my lips chap


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> All this meth talk is making my fingers bleed and my lips chap


Watermelon and fried chicken.
_Subject has been officially changed._


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 17, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Watermelon and fried chicken.
> _Subject has been officially changed._


damn dude...

that shit sounds soooo good right now!

summer needs to come so I can get me a big ol watermelon.
cut er in half.
and take a spoon to that fucker all afternoon!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 17, 2011)

krok said:


> No.
> Meth will show up differently in urine-tests. Meth is a different drug, it's less healthy also compared to amphetamine.
> Amphetamine = Amphetamine.
> Meth = d-N-methylamphetamine.


How the hell is meth different than speed? There interchangeable.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2011)

I dunno meth and speed gave me relatively the same feeling except there was one difference, meth sucked. I have a paranoid personality anyways, I guess from smoking and meth just raped me lol they are two different drugs though

but yeah I like the changed subject better  Fried chicken I would kill for some, I have a big fat tombstone pizza in the oven right now  Yum, summers gonna be the shit I cant wait til it gets a little warmer so I can get back to my gardening anyways


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess meth is speed I meant meth ad amphet


----------



## Swag (Mar 17, 2011)

Methamphetamine is just a amphetamine molecule with a Methyl group added to it which causes it to have serotonergic binding affinity along with the normal dopaminergic effects of regular amphetamine if I'm not mistaken. Methamphetamine is also more potent than normal amphetamine. Also your route of administration, purity of the product, and cutting agents in it are all variables to consider of why the meth made you more paranoid. I can attest that I have been on pharmaceutical grade D-Amphetamine and am now on pharmaceutical D-Methamphetamine and for me the Meth really helps get rid of any physical or mental effects from anxiety along with less prominent adverse physical effects (random muscle spasms, minor head pains ect.) . In general I consider it a much "smoother" and "better" drug than regular amphetamine. Of course dopamine is neurotoxic to serotonin so that is one thing it has going against it, IMO. An who ever said that Methamphetamine and amphetamine show up different on UA's is wrong. MDMA (Methylenedioxymethamphetamine) will even show up as positive for amphetamines on a drug screening as well if I'm not mistaken. All their effects basically stem from tweaking one molecule Phenylethylamine, reason why the DOX series are in PiHKAL.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Love reading your explanations. The structure just goes from one fact to another, love it 

Are you on your ritaline MR.


----------



## Swag (Mar 17, 2011)

No not right now, I try to take breaks in between my doses in hope to stop the supposed structural brain changes long term increased dopamine levels can have. I never really believed in the whole ADD/HD thing (naturally lower levels of dopamine in the brain than others) but I've been on the same daily medical dose for a good 2-3 months (Though I just recently switched to Desoxyn but I still take my Dexedrine equivalent dose) now and haven't noticed any real diminishing effects. I still get reduced social anhedonia, increased mental alertness and physical energy, along with a underlying motivation to just live life to its fullest which I never had before in my life. Though I take daily Magnesium supplements in an attempt to keep any possibility of tolerance build up low (whether it really works or not I'm not sure. The info. written on Bluelighter about it were to in-depth for me to coherently follow). Either way amphetamines are proven to cause a deficiency in magnesium which is one of the reasons they can cause heart rhythmic complications. 

Regarding ritalin that stuff didn't seem to effect me in the slightest. I was able to dose around the 200mg range and was able to fall asleep easier than when I wasn't on it! Stimulants are a weird category of drugs imo. They will help you at first but than in turn fuck you over in the end with the same help they were giving you (Of course we all know drugs can't have intentions but that is usually how people's addiction to them go). Though with respect to the power they yield and proper personal responsibility with their use (maintaining optimum nutrition and recuperation time i.e. sleep) I think they can help the human body work at 110% efficiency (As long as your not doing them solely for the recreational benefits). Though I'm far from being a PhD so hopefully no one takes my opinion as anything more than just that  . 

An of course my occasional needlepoint trips really help me sort everything out. My last one on Saturday which was only with 1 tab was the most ego shattering experience I have had in my life to date. I took a month hiatus before dosing though so I bet that helped


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

I tab and it made you stop for a one month hiatus. Man, Ergot I love you


----------



## dankies (Mar 17, 2011)

What is a hot rail? 

and does a meth pipe have a carb on the top?


----------



## Swag (Mar 17, 2011)

dankies said:


> What is a hot rail?
> 
> and does a meth pipe have a carb on the top?


Hot Rail:
the act of snorting a line of crystal meth through the nose by heating up the end of a glass pipe and then opening your mouth to release white smoke (Urban Dictionary)

I'm guessing it depends on the pipe itself but the idea to "smoking" meth is to actually vaporize it not smoke it which would result in the combustion of the product and breakdown of the chemical which I guess would just convert it to inert compounds, though I've never smoked meth so don't quote me on that. I do know however that it is mostly "smoked" in a glass "single rose vase" pipe which are mostly found in gas stations for a few bucks and do not contain carbs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Swag said:


> Hot Rail:
> the act of snorting a line of crystal meth through the nose by heating up the end of a glass pipe and then opening your mouth to release white smoke (Urban Dictionary)
> 
> I'm guessing it depends on the pipe itself but the idea to "smoking" meth is to actually vaporize it not smoke it which would result in the combustion of the product and breakdown of the chemical which I guess would just convert it to inert compounds, though I've never smoked meth so don't quote me on that. I do know however that it is mostly "smoked" in a glass "single rose vase" pipe which are mostly found in gas stations for a few bucks and do not contain carbs.


 now, ive never smoked meth either, but i always thought that those rose buds glass stem's were more for crack and not so much meth?? atleast that is watt i used to use them for, lol..
i always thought that a tweek pipe was kinda big bulbous looking thing with a mouthpiece attached to it?? kinda hard to explain what i mean.. i'll look for a pic of one..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2011)

this is kinda what i was talking about, and this one even looks like it has a carb.. i didn't think they did, but what do i know about tweak pipes?? nada, lol..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

I bet smoke tweaker's are searching for a fix after looking at that empty residue white pipe. Popular thread.... heck its meth


----------



## Daath (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I bet smoke tweaker's are searching for a fix after looking at that empty residue white pipe. Popular thread.... heck its meth


It's always a winner!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I bet smoke tweaker's are searching for a fix after looking at that empty residue white pipe. Popular thread.... heck its meth


 so true on both fronts ndangered..


----------



## Daath (Mar 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> this is kinda what i was talking about, and this one even looks like it has a carb.. i didn't think they did, but what do i know about tweak pipes?? nada, lol..


Not really a carb. Just a hole to let air in, but not so big you lose your shit.

Goddamnit! You fuckers got me jonesin for meth again! LoL


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Daath said:


> Not really a carb. Just a hole to let air in, but not so big you lose your shit.
> 
> Goddamnit! You fuckers got me jonesin for meth again! LoL


 sorry m8.. maybe i should go and delete the pix to save some others from jonesing??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Daath said:


> Not really a carb. Just a hole to let air in, but not so big you lose your shit.
> 
> Goddamnit! You fuckers got me jonesin for meth again! LoL


Yes. Its a carb. Pretty much any smokable device has a carb for extra release much like pistons to a vehicle. 

But come on mate, ease those white dragon temptations. All it'll do is keep you up all day doing the same thing and possibly get you in trouble pawning someone shit without you realizing it


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yes. Its a carb. Pretty much any smokable device has a carb for extra release much like pistons to a vehicle.
> 
> But come on mate, ease those white dragon temptations. All it'll do is keep you up all day doing the same thing and possibly get you in trouble pawning someone shit without you realizing it


 yah.. whenever you get those thoughts, its always good to play that tape all the way to the end to remember where that crap will take you, and not just dwell on the good times that may last for about five or so minutes, lol..


----------



## Daath (Mar 17, 2011)

I hear ya. I never got so far into it that I was jackin peoples shit, though. Actually, the only problem it ever caused me was in a relationship. But I think I only ever did it about once a week max. I wasn't into the every day thing.

Just to me, the euphoria was second best to molly. Now gimme some of that and I won't be wanting.


----------



## krok (Mar 18, 2011)

*




Originally Posted by krok  *
*No.
Meth will show up differently in urine-tests. Meth is a different drug, it's less healthy also compared to amphetamine.
Amphetamine = Amphetamine.
Meth = d-N-methylamphetamine.*



timeismoney1 said:


> How the hell is meth different than speed? There interchangeable.


I'm not a scientist. But I was a speed-junkie for a few years, about 20 years ago. 
In my country, at the time, there was no meth - just amphetamine.
Then meth came along, and everybody could tell the difference.
Some preferred meth, some preferred pure amphetamine.

Today meth is more common, it seems.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> this is kinda what i was talking about, and this one even looks like it has a carb.. i didn't think they did, but what do i know about tweak pipes?? nada, lol..


this is your basic meth pipe, they also have oval shapes, tear drop shapes, bongs and bubblers

The idea is to roll this (10 and 2) back and forth so you dont burn up your shit, you heat it to vaporization not burning, who ever smoked outta this pipe was a pro, no black stuff on the bottom which is wasted, all that residue on the pipe can still be smoked when jonesing. see the lines in the residue like cracks in _GLASS... kinda purty..._


the stem is thick to me, there normally skinnier, its common practice to place the pipe behind your teeth when hitting so that no residue gets on the front of your teeth, preserving your teeth longer.


----------



## Daath (Mar 18, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> this is your basic meth pipe, they also have oval shapes, tear drop shapes, bongs and bubblers
> 
> The idea is to roll this (10 and 2) back and forth so you dont burn up your shit, you heat it to vaporization not burning, who ever smoked outta this pipe was a pro, no black stuff on the bottom which is wasted, all that residue on the pipe can still be smoked when jonesing. see the lines in the residue like cracks in _GLASS... kinda purty..._
> 
> ...


And don't forget, don't let the flame touch the pipe! 

Nice tip with the teeth. Never heard.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

krok said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its like a lightbulb turns on and ideas run like a locomotive without no way of being turned off. The first time you indulge you brain doesn't register its spun but reacting in a very good way. Very intuitive, catchy, and almost Godly!


----------



## M.S.I (Oct 11, 2011)

i say just try it mate, grab a pipe, chuck a tiny lil chunk in and smoke that bitch, assuming youve seen someone smoke one and you know your way around a pipe, and see how you go, garuntee you wont feel it your first time and you most probebly will sleep like a baby, its after you third or fourth time that you start to realise the craving for it and the so called 'high" it gives you, it feels like a reality dream world, everything is bliss and everything is calm, its the comdown that fucks people over, its the scatteredness that creates the un easy world of meth amphets... theres a little sAYing my mates have written on his shed wall..................................SCATTEREDNESS, IS ITS OWN WORLD, DONT TAKE IT TO HEART. if you ever understand that, you will understand how true it is, dont get into it bro, its not healthy, try it a couple times but please do not get into it,, whether it a a month or 4 years down the road, sooner or later youll regret if you ever get addicted. just realised this is a really fucking old thread, time to bring it back alive, anyone have any strAAnge effects or stories they'd like to share??


----------



## benjamin alexander (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got hundreds of stories to tell after my experiments with different substances, a lot of which i am not proud of and will never do again but with meth it was being pinned down behind a dumpster in the street by trained sniper assasin koala's sent to get me... That was after 11 days awake and buzzing mind, went STRAIGHT to bed after that


----------



## cary schellie (Oct 12, 2011)

you guys are ass holes, dont do it man you may end up liking it then before u know it, no teeth looking like death behind bars


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 12, 2011)

You'll feel like a new man, the only problem with that is the first thing that new man is gonna want is more meth!!!


----------



## benjamin alexander (Oct 12, 2011)

No offence cs but are you saying everyone that uses or has used meth is going to go down that stereotypical path? So because i smoke mj, i'm a giggling, stupid, munchie eating stoner? Think not my friend. I agree meth can easily be a very destructive substance, so can just about everything in cigarettes, it's all about moderation and self control. Personally i have only dabbled during two or the periods of time in my life not lasting for more than a month and not going through more that a couple of grams in a day. I know i love the feeling, i know the damage it can do, i have seen it first hand but i also stopped everytime without trouble. Respect what your dealing with, educate yourself and be strong. I don't believe in telling people to or not to do something but i'll provide everything i know so you can decide yourself


----------



## XRagnorX (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah dude, it dosnt seem like a big deal until all the sudden your entire life is fucked and you will never be the same. Believe me I have not done it in 10 years and I have permenant psychological (and spiritual) damage from that shit. Dont do it!

A guy warned me and I didnt listen...... please listen.

you dont even wanna see my teeth.....


----------



## benjamin alexander (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah but bro did you use meth or abuse it? Lose respect for any substance and it'll fuck you up. What i'm saying is i've done it, many times, i've got my house, car, job, everything i was supposed to lose including my teeth which are perfect and white thanks to many dollars spent by parents during my younger years-still! I never once sacrificed anything to purchase it and i never let it become a habit. There's nothing wrong with using a drug as long as you understand it, respect it and moderate it, easier than it sounds with substances but don't be pussies, you are in control of your own mind and body regardless of what you've put into it and anyone that say's 'i cant pay my rent, i had to buy meth' is pathetic and needs a good backhand to wake the f up, people are too weak nowadays, addiction is far too often used as an excuse because it's far easier not to stop, even when stopping is exactly what you HAVE to do. What, the meth demons possessed you, made you drive to the atm at 3am and then make a visit to your guy because you couldn't handle the comedown? Grow a set, be a man, ride it out and don't take anymore it's not that hard pussies!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Oct 13, 2011)

METH IS FUCKING BAD NEWS. DO NOT TAKE IT. AS SOMEONE WHO USED TO SELL METH I SAW IT TEAR PEOPLE APART. 

i had friends who in a matter of months completely fell apart. lost their jobs lost their partners racked up huge debts. in the end i had a massive breakdown myself and i wasnt even taking it. watching the effect it had on the people around me really shocked me to the core. i felt hugely responsible for what had happened to them and it caused me to make some drastic changes in my life but i still have to live with that guilt everyday.

METH IS SCARY SHIT


----------



## Karmapuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone posting on this thread, hate to be rude but this thread is OLD! 

I tried meth once hated it got fried for about 6 months... and now I feel permanently effected by the choice I made.
A little of myself died that night, I'm guessing it has really bunk bathtub shit because I didn't feel high I just felt like my brain was removed from my head.

I'm sure it did do some sore of permanent brain damage because i have never been the same ever sense


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

all i can say is : 

i live in the city. 
my area is meth capitol usa (imo).

straight poison. evil garbage. worst shit on earth.

my good friend & neighbor is 100% meth addict. so im well versed but never dabbled.

and, if i showed you pics of true meth heads, you'd shit yourself.

play smart homie.


----------



## benjamin alexander (Oct 14, 2011)

Look all i want to bring to light is if i showed you photo's of really bad alcoholics, pill poppers, you name it they'd shock you. It isn't the substance that destroys people or lives, i'm living proof! You think if it wasn't meth your neighbour wouldn't use something else? Meth can be very destructive, so can alcohol if it's abused. Meth is very addictive and potentially destructive because of it's strength. Does someone hold a gun to your neighbours head everytime he takes a hit and forces him? No he picks the pipe up with his hands, inhales with his lungs and damages his body. My point is meth CAN be used safely and without damage for the right people strong enough to not pick up the pipe again


----------



## zhn0k (Oct 14, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Thanks Dr. Phil....


it's the truth, son.

the neuro-toxicity of that drug isn't a joke.

out of all the drugs that deserve to be called a, "drug" -- methamphetamine deserves that title.

the second that drug starts to wear off -- you'll realize why it's bad for you.

get yourself an adderal prescription if you must -- just do not fuck around meth... *seriously*.

the false confidence and the idiotic ego it gives you; you're only setting yourself up for disaster.

rape, armed robbery, identity theft; you'd be surprised if you don't know better -- it all revolves around meth addiction.

crystal meth addiction is a slow-suicide... that stuff *will* shrink your head.


----------



## Karmapuff (Oct 15, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> Hey everyone posting on this thread, hate to be rude but this thread is OLD!
> 
> I tried meth once hated it got fried for about 6 months... and now I feel permanently effected by the choice I made.
> A little of myself died that night, I'm guessing it has really bunk bathtub shit because I didn't feel high I just felt like my brain was removed from my head.
> ...


Like i said >.<


----------

